# Another one bites the dust



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June and her mornings catch.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - LOL - on the way out for PIKE's run - at heel 2 cross the road - BANG - a tree rat just got fried on our transformer - he goes 2 the bang - gets the rat b4 it hits the ground - back inside - call KU - power back on in 2hrs - this time they did put a squirel guard on the transformer - Life is so EASY !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I could have used her when we lived in Texas. The squirrels ate more of our peaches than we did.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua is soooooo jealous


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

emilycn said:


> Lua is soooooo jealous


Mine feel its their fulltime job to keep squirrels out of the yard.
Having a large population of them keeps the dogs flying out the door all day long.
Probably thousands of chases for each squirrel they catch.


----------

